# Mexico City to Get NFL Team?



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Some interesting discussion on the potential for an National Football League expansion team, in Mexico City:



> There are more estimated NFL fans in Mexico City than in D.C., Baltimore and 23 other NFL markets


Source: There are more estimated NFL fans in Mexico City than in D.C., Baltimore and 23 other NFL markets - The Washington Post

I think an NFL and/or NBA team would do reasonably well in the D.F. (as compared to futbol, the _King of Sports_ in Mexico).


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

deleted


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Be great if that would happen – I’d love to support a Mexico team. I guess with the sheer number of people in the city though, if the fan base for any sport or activity was measured the figures would be huge. Unfortunately, the fact there’s no team in LA shows that fan base is not viewed by the NFL as the main factor – all about stadium ownership, level of corporate support and the like. But it still makes a lot more sense to have a team in Mexico than London! Here’s hoping…..


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

I LOVE American football - but I think the world has enough NFL teams. I suspect if and when they get around to an international city they will add several - but again - I couldn't care less. I have never had any interest in the CFL. 

Within the last week or so I've gotten access to WatchESPN.com. For me - that is incredibly exciting. I've always preferred college football (go Canes) over the pros.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

> The largest crowd in NFL history was recorded at the American Bowl game at Mexico City on August 15, 1994, when 112,376 people attended the Governor's Cup game between the Dallas Cowboys and Houston Oilers.


Source: American Bowl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

